# jealousy between females



## Mark_Thalidomide (May 18, 2007)

alright my (who im guessing is) the alpha female zombina will get jealous when ever i play with molly and attack her, my poor baby has red marks all on her tail near her rear from zombina and she stays down in the bottom of the cage while zombina climbs and frollicks at her joy. how can i make molly feel more comfortable in the cage and make zombina less jealous and get them to get along, i've already spent more time with molly to get her feeling a little more lovedand she actually cuddled up with me and was climbing on my bracers and had the happiest looking eyes i've seen her have but once i put her in the cage she went straight to the bottom. side note here when i was petting and pampering molly, zombina was staring at us with a pissed look in her eye. please help me and make my babies friends and what to do about the red marks on mollys tail


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

All I can say Is try to take them out for the exact amount of time each. That MIGHT help if one is jealous of the other.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Try play with Molly away from the cage, then, maybe I'd bet it's just something of a dominance issue that they need to work out. Molly's already acknowledged that she's submissive, but Zombina needs to realize that. As for the red marks, maybe give Molly a wash, and put some neosporin on it if they're deep. If not, she should heal by... tomorrow?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I find just making a fuss of the jealous one when she's looking jealous is enough to distract her from attacking the other one. I also make sure I give them both treats at the same time and things like that, to reduce reasons for bickering.


----------



## Mark_Thalidomide (May 18, 2007)

the red marks are like bruises not broken skin


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Then she's probably fine. I wouldn't be surprised if they're gone quickly, rats heal fast, unless something else is the matter...


----------

